# Where to get Iron Ore chart?



## DJG (17 June 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get a daily chart for the iron ore price?

I'd like to plot the FMG share price over the iron ore price.

I have access to AmiQuote/AmiBroker if that helps.

Whenever I type "iron ore chart" or "iron ore price chart" into Google it only provides very vague responses.

I need it for about the last 5 years. Perhaps a monthly could be better.

Cheers


----------



## dengo (17 June 2014)

DJG said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a daily chart for the iron ore price?
> I'd like to plot the FMG share price over the iron ore price.
> I need it for about the last 5 years. Perhaps a monthly could be better.





http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=iron-ore&months=60


----------



## Porper (17 June 2014)

DJG said:


> I'd like to plot the FMG share price over the iron ore price.



This is a weekly chart...self explanatory.

 I use Premium Data but wouldn't know of any other data provider that covers Iron Ore.


----------



## tinhat (17 June 2014)

This one claims to provide the "China Imported Iron Ore Price"

http://www.steelhome.cn/english/tksshpi/index_tks_bg.php


----------



## DJG (18 June 2014)

Thanks guys.

Does anyone have the data in numbers, either weekly or monthly?

I could just chuck it all into Excel I realised and do it that way. Probably better and more accurate.

I could only find monthly data back to 2009 from Index Mundi that was provided.

May have to do


----------



## Ann (23 June 2014)

Hi Dangaff

I found a chart for you with a longer time period from 1991 but only up to 2010. 

It came from this site.  http://financialresults.co.za/2011/exxaro_ar2010/yur-macro-economic02.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ann (23 June 2014)

Hi Dangaff,

Ignore my previous post, it was dead-set useless!

Now this one on the other hand may be slightly more to the point, I hope! 

This site has already had a link on a previous post but not to the historical price from 1984 if you scroll down a little. 

http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=iron-ore&months=360


----------



## DJG (23 June 2014)

Thanks mate.

Appreciate it!!


----------

